# [Pokemon Anime]Anyone else noticed that..



## calculi (Sep 18, 2010)

..that Pikachu is not in the Isshu Pokedex?
Ash is illegally roaming Isshu with Pikachu.
Unless he has the national dex already to begin with for the said region. :/


----------



## Rydian (Sep 18, 2010)

It's in the pokedex if it can be found in that area.

He didn't get his in that area, so it's not in that area's 'dex.

The "national" one covers all areas, thus being national instead of regional.


----------



## calculi (Sep 18, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It's in the pokedex if it can be found in that area.
> 
> He didn't get his in that area, so it's not in that area's 'dex.
> 
> The "national" one covers all areas, thus being national instead of regional.


afaik for every region the 'professors' renew his pokedex model. xD


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 18, 2010)

calculi said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Each region has its own Pokedex, remember Kanto? The original 150 were that region's Pokedex. After you got to the point where you could obtain the National Dex (talking about FireRed and obviously not the original Red), the Pokedex was enhanced to hold data on all of the ones currently discovered.

I know what you're saying, that Ash's Pokedex is always updated the second he gets into the region...
Simple explanation:* THE ANIME AND THE GAMES ARE FUCKING DIFFERENT.*


----------



## monkat (Sep 18, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> * THE ANIME AND THE GAMES ARE FUCKING DIFFERENT.*



So angry...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 18, 2010)

The anime was also made after the games. Also only the first generation was actually Ash.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 18, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> The anime was also made after the games. Also only the first generation was actually Ash.


Actually, the first generation was Red. Ash was a secondary name.


----------



## monkat (Sep 18, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> The anime was also made after the games. Also only the first generation was actually Ash.


----------

